# Opinions on PRWeb.com or Marketwire.com?



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out if these would be worth the money for my small webstore. Just looking for opinions, because I tried searching Google for reviews/opinions and due to the nature of these companies (online PR) it's hard to know if I'm reading actual reviews or stuff that's been manufactured by the companies themselves. If anyone has tried either of these, could you please state how much your traffic increased, whether sales did, etc. and overall if it was worth it. Also how much it ended up costing you. Thanks


----------



## Stratego (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not sure about these methods but I am also looking into them I will reply if I ever start using them.


----------

